# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ماهو جمع هذه الكلمات

## ماجد احمد ماجد

السلام عليكم 
ماهو جمع هذه الكلمات رجاء
صعب
بكاء
رجب
ربيع
نهج
شرف 
حمد
حذف
                                            وشكرا لكم

----------


## أحمد صوالحة

*ماهو جمع هذه الكلمات**؟* 




*صعب*
الصَّعْبُ: خلاف السَّهْل، نقيض الذَّلُول؛ والأُنثى صَعْبَة، بالهاءِ، وجمعها صِعاب؛ ونساءٌ صَعْبات، بالتسكين لأَنه صفة.        *لسان العرب* 
*بكاء*
بَكُؤ الرجل بَكاءة، فهو بكئ من قوم بِكاء: قلَّ كلامه خلقة، وفي الحديث: "إنا مَعشَر النُبَئاء بِكاء".                      *المحكم والمحيط الأعظم / ابن سيدة* 
*رجب*
الرِّجابُ.                                                                                                                     *العين / الخليل بن أحمد* 
*ربيع*
أرْبِعَةٌ                                                                                                                        *المحكم والمحيط الأعظم / ابن سيدة*
*نهج*
نَهجاتٌ ونُهُجٌ ونُهوجٌ                                                                                                              *لسان العرب* 
*شرف*
الحَسَبُ بالآباء، والجمع شُرَفاء وأَشْرافٌ .                                                                                          لسان العرب 
*حمد*
تحاميد                                                                                                                           *أساس البلاغة / الزمخشري* 
*حذف*
حُذاف                                                                                                                           *تهذيب اللغة / الأزهري*

----------


## ماجد احمد ماجد

شكرا جزيلا اخي

----------


## ابو سفيان الحنبلى

شكرا  للمشاركة الجميلة

----------

